# Probably a stupid question but...?



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello,
I have been looking at the pictures of everyones lofts and was wondering why alot of the aviaries have slanted fronts and no perches? Do they serve a certain purpose or function?
I just made a big rectangle, 6' H x 8' W x 4' D with lots of perches. Was that wrong?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow13 said:


> Hello,
> I have been looking at the pictures of everyones lofts and was wondering why alot of the aviaries have slanted fronts and no perches? Do they serve a certain purpose or function?
> I just made a big rectangle, 6' H x 8' W x 4' D with lots of perches. Was that wrong?


It's mostly a personal preference I think. We've got both types of aviaries and to be honest, I like my square ones with perches much better. Mostly because I can climb out in the aviary and catch birds if I need to. The slanted ones (they're actually call California style aviaries) are ok as long as you don't make them too deep. Ours are about a feet deeper than my arms are long and it doesn't take the birds long to realize they can go to the deepest part of the aviary and I CAN'T CATCH THEM.......LOL....they sit and laugh at me.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

moonshadow13 said:


> Hello,
> I have been looking at the pictures of everyones lofts and was wondering why alot of the aviaries have slanted fronts and no perches? Do they serve a certain purpose or function?
> I just made a big rectangle, 6' H x 8' W x 4' D with lots of perches. Was that wrong?


Mine is square and it serve as the underneath or the platform for my landing board...Like Lovebirds say; it some personal pref. how ever you like your aviary to look like...I did my own design and not to imitate another ones but well that's their style and I got mine ...The most important fact is as long as the birds are safe in the loft and there's roof over their head...I think the more perches, the more the fighting who's getting the higher perch or which perch is more comfortable than the other ones...If I have a big backyard/lot, there will be a section for them to take bath and only for bathing nothing else, sound like it's way too fancy...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also, I think the california style ones can serve as a landing board and settling cage all in one...so trap training is easier, because they learn to trap right from the aviary...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think what ever is safe for the pigeons and looks good to you. Is always great!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if you can see or not, but I just open the little doors (flip down) and the little door is the landing board, the 3 large doors are for maintanence.
I have 6 pigeons, 2 in each section. The loft is 4x4x8 raised up waist high.
It sounds like you have it right, just don't over crowd.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> also, I think the california style ones can serve as a landing board and settling cage all in one...so trap training is easier, because they learn to trap right from the aviary...


 Hi SPIRIT WINGS , You are correct the California style,does all those things. .GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think my birds learned to trap themselves with that California style! I am also thinking of making a sputnik trap and see how it does.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

My avairys are all box shaped and they pretty much work the same as the california style . I think as long as they able to use an avairy they will be able to use that to figure out their surroundings so its just a matter of preferance on the shape you want to make yours


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I think my birds learned to trap themselves with that California style! I am also thinking of making a sputnik trap and see how it does.


They will trap alot faster...For some reason, they will see that there is not rod/bobs or anything that's blocking their way flying/going down...


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I made my aviaries small for a few reasons. 

1.) Security issues. Too many thieves around the city who could pry their way into my loft through the aviaries.
2.) The aviaries serve as a place for birds to get fresh air and sunlight.
3.) The birds can take baths out there.
4.) I like to leave my bullet drinkers out there so dust does not collect in them.


----------

